# HAUNTED RADIO: sinister pointe's christmas fear, bate's holiday hayride, and more!!!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we kick off November with news on Sinister Pointe's Christmas Fear Haunt, the annual Bate's Motel and Haunted Hayrides' Arasapha Farm's Holiday Hayride, Hotel Transylvania being cast, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of dvd releases, and then we review the 1997 film, "Scream 2!" Then, the Freek returns with the tale of a medical class who are invited to a mansion by a doctor who conducts evil experiments!! All of this and more on the November 9 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-110911.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

